# Hymer 55 Thermal Screens - Where can I find some?



## 116424 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We have a 1990 (Fiat Ducato based) Hymercamp 55 (with the last of the Talbot / Fiat / Citroen / Peugeot cabs before they changed to slightly sloping doors and a different headlight / grill configuration), and we can't seem to find any thernmal screens anywhere. We'd prefer external screens, but internals would be better than nothing!

I've included a pic for confirmation of the model year.

Anyone know where we can get some?

Thanks in advance

Steve & Claire


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Steve and Claire...

Dont know if you have tried Taylormade at Holmfirth?...they cover a lot of models and are very helpful. Put name and town into Google and they should come up...

Good Luck

Tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here you go, give them a ring and I'm sure they'll be able to sort something out for you..

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/acatalog/External_Windscreen.html


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Steve & Claire! May I offer a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. You have started with a very good post, well done! 

You asked about thermal screens. OK, if you were to subscribe to this site for a tenner, you would have access to all its treasures, including many threads on thermal screens.

There are several suppliers, Taylormade and SilverScreens being the two most popular names. Google them and see what turns up. Outdoor Bits also does screens.

You made one telling comment which would always worry me:



> We'd prefer external screens, but internals would be better than nothing!


I would ask that you avoid internal screens almost at all costs. They are NOT better than nothing! They help create condensation on your cab windows. The last thing you need in your motorhome is water RUNNING down the screen, disappearing into your dashboard and beyond.

External screens are an excellent idea. They will make your cab area equally as snug as the rest of the MH and, in the morning, you will have NIL condensation. Our external screens are by SliverScreens. We collected them from Cleckheaton and they cost only £90! The FIRST item we will buy for any MH is a silver screen!

Heyho, whatever you do, wherever you go, enjoy yourselves!!  :wink:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*screens*

Any good with a sewing mchine? you can make them yourself ! you can buy the material / or do they sell large silver windscreen sunshades in the uk, 
my wife made ours about 3yrs ago for the later model. out of 3 large sunshades. cost less than 10€ . best on the outside /keep sun out /warmer in winter


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Silverscreens*

Hi,

I would suggest "Silverscreens" - i believe they are the oldest established company? - so are more likely to have the patterns for older Hymers.

There products are very good quality.

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/

Happy Travels


----------



## dunny (Oct 4, 2006)

hi! steve
try campervanaccessories in Kent 
yours Dunny


----------



## 116424 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your help. I've finally got round to subscribing here, so I'll have a look at the links you've provided


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

If you look on ebay someone is selling external screens for £69.99

I suspect its SilverScreens themselves looking at their location

here is a link:-

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZsilver-products

you will have to email them for the price & their stock, I think some of the screens are new others may be second hand


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

dunny, is yours the one which can be seen from the dual carraigeway?

ps pay your tenner, it's worth it :lol: 
simon


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Might be worth trying VanComfort - they do a good range of screens.


----------



## dunny (Oct 4, 2006)

citroennut said:


> dunny, is yours the one which can be seen from the dual carraigeway?
> 
> hi! citreonnut
> No I keep it in my work the little brats in c/park done my windows when I got the van. :
> dunny


----------

